# New Question - spypoint micro cellular



## HIGH COUNTRY (Aug 8, 2019)

So is the start time, when pics would begin being sent to you.  ie 7:00 am so you wouldnt be receiving pics during the night?

And what is the next dropdown box immediately to the right, it starts with the number one??

Is the firmware update necessary???

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 8, 2019)

The first transfer time, i.e. 7:00 am is when the first pics would be sent to you.  If you have the camera set on instant send it will send them as they are taken but if you have the camera set at sending in bunches throughout the day then the first bunch will come through at 7:00 am and follow that throughout the day depending on how often you want the pics sent.  The number to the right of the box is for minutes..  The firmware has proven to be necessary if you don't have the latest firmware already loaded.  Your version listed in the status section on your phone should be the same as what is posted on the companies website in the support section.


----------



## thetrock (Aug 8, 2019)

There is a video on youtube from Spypoint that will show you how to update your software using their support.  I bought a camera yesterday and got it set up this afternoon and updated it with latest software.  I took a couple test pictures and had camera set on immediate send and I had test pictures on phone within a minute.  However, I did have to drive up road a few miles and get a good verizon signal since I can't get a signal at home.  I let camera take a picture of cars coming by on highway and I was at least 100 feet away and camera took a clear picture of car moving across highway.  Looks like everything works good when I have a good signal.  I just hope I can get a good signal at lease in Kentucky!


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Aug 9, 2019)

How about grainy pictures?

Its working, I still need to check on if I have the latest software,

Appreciate the advice!!!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 9, 2019)

Update---regular batteries, set on instant send, delay 1 minute, lasted through 1184 pictures, lasted 13 days.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 9, 2019)

HIGH COUNTRY said:


> How about grainy pictures?
> 
> Its working, I still need to check on if I have the latest software,
> 
> Appreciate the advice!!!



Nothing you can do about the pic quality, except under advanced settings you can put it to high quality, but it's still not going to be comparable to other brands out there because it's only a 10 MP camera and not an expensive camera.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Aug 9, 2019)

For the price, I think I can live with it.

Makes it within range to run more than one maybe if it works okay.

Thanks for your comments, they were helpful!


----------



## glynr329 (Aug 10, 2019)

Can you get a plan to use Sprint and what is monthly cost


----------

